# Waikato Winter Open 2011



## jbrungar (Jul 8, 2011)

Waikato Winter Open 2011
Date: Aug 20 2011
City: Hamilton, New Zealand
Venue: University of Waikato

http://speedcubing.co.nz/waikatowinter2011/

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WaikatoWinter2011


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 8, 2011)

I will probably come!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2011)

As always I'll try be there.


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 13, 2011)

http://speedcubing.co.nz/waikatowinter2011/

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WaikatoWinter2011


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, I'm there for sure!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 16, 2011)

Probally can't since its during school ohwell


----------



## tx789 (Jul 17, 2011)

SO annoying yet another comp I can't go to. It's also on my sisters birthday 3 days after mine (she's 3 days and 3 years younger). Where's the Wellington Comps


----------



## D4vd (Jul 17, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Where's the Wellington Comps



I'm guessing in Wellington


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 17, 2011)

D4vd said:


> I'm guessing in Wellington


 
Bahahahaha.


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2011)

D4vd said:


> I'm guessing in Wellington


 
Don't be silly, that wouldn't make any sense at all.


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 8, 2011)

We need more registrations asap or this wont be happening. There will not be another comp for a while. If you need transport post here and you might be able to get a ride with someone, and if you want somewhere to stay the night, you're welcome to stay at mine if you don't mind the floor.


----------

